# Russian speakers on here ?



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Are there any Ukraine or Russians on here ?
My wife is Ukrainian , so would like to have contact , she speaks fluent English as well !


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> Are there any Ukraine or Russians on here ?
> My wife is Ukrainian , so would like to have contact , she speaks fluent English as well !


I assume you mean living in Cyprus? We are coming sooner or later but are still in Germany. My wife is Belarussian


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

I speak fluent Russian. Why?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's another forum for Cyprus which is in Russian but I forget the name.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

There is a lot. Google russian forum Cyprus and you will get a long list


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

naoto said:


> I speak fluent Russian. Why?


Because although my wife is fluent in English , it is good for her to speak with other business minded people here in Cyprus, in her mother language , not just shop workers !


----------

